# Another Photography Resource for beginners; Pabst Photo



## jepabst (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a new project I'd like to share. Sure, it's a little bit of self promotion, but not the kind that matters. I'm not trying to drum up business, I'm just trying to share some of the things I've learned, because I love this industry and want to see it get better. 

http://www.pabstphoto.com/category/professional-resources/

I have been logging, blogging, writing, and documenting for the past couple years - about mostly wedding photography and wanted to finally share it with the world - beyond google. I'm currently getting about 20,000 visitors a month. The site is not for the most advanced photographer, but when I was starting out, I remember reading a TON of sites, tips, tutorials and thinking I'd like to do that as I build my career. That's what I've been doing along the way. Here is a link to some of our professional photography resources.

Cheers to all the talented people on this site. I learn from many of you and I'm finally excited to give back. 

I really hope this doesn't come off as spammy or something. I appreciate forums and people and all the help I go along the way a couple years ago.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi jepabst. 
I just had a look at your blog, love your forthright style of if you don't like it get over it! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sanjosedave (Oct 25, 2014)

1. Consider using 3m stick to the wall hooks to hang the dress. They come in different sizes.

2. The diagonal background of the blog boxes make the text harder to read.

3. Liked your post about group posting, getting the people off a straight line


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 25, 2014)

Not every *beginner* wants to be a Wedding Photographer. Many people want to become Commercial Photographers, Photo Journalists and Fine Art Photographers. Also BIF/Wildlife and Landscape Photographers. Some also like Architectural Photography as a business. Did I mention non-PJ Editorial Photographers.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Oct 25, 2014)

I like your site. Appreciate the offer to help those improve their imaging efforts (who can't? - I on the other hand am a complete lost cause).

Thanks for sharing. No harm, no foul, only help


----------



## jepabst (Oct 25, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> Not every *beginner* wants to be a Wedding Photographer. Many people want to become Commercial Photographers, Photo Journalists and Fine Art Photographers. Also BIF/Wildlife and Landscape Photographers. Some also like Architectural Photography as a business. Did I mention non-PJ Editorial Photographers.


Right. Well, less than half of the posts are aimed at weddings, but thanks so much for the feedback...he said... sarcastically. I should change the title I guess, so you don't get confused again.


----------



## sanj (Oct 25, 2014)

Keep it up!


----------



## mkabi (Oct 25, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> 1. Consider using 3m stick to the wall hooks to hang the dress. They come in different sizes.



I hate when people do that...
Invest in a mannequin, it will add value to your business (won't cost more than $100 - $350).

EDITTED TO ADD: On second thought, invest in a dress form instead, people may think you're a perv. running around with a naked doll.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 26, 2014)

Neat site! Great work! 8)


----------



## Ripley (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks good, I like it... keep up the good work!


----------



## yorgasor (Nov 6, 2014)

mkabi said:


> sanjosedave said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Consider using 3m stick to the wall hooks to hang the dress. They come in different sizes.
> ...



Or use a blow up doll! They're lighter and easier to transport... or at least that's what I've heard.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 6, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Or use a blow up doll! They're lighter and easier to transport... or at least that's what I've heard.



And they come with "international features"... uh a friend of mine on the Internets Tubes told me that. :-[


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2014)

Great site. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeT (Nov 6, 2014)

is this a Blue Ribbon project...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 6, 2014)

TeT said:


> is this a Blue Ribbon project...



That's what I was thinking too. ;D


----------

